# Need help removing Daemon tools at start-up of the compiuter.



## Eugen6 (Jun 26, 2009)

I have downloaded and installed Daemon tools v.3.47.At the installation process it searched for a hardware (to emulate a DVD drive) then for the appropriate driver but an error occurred so the device was not installed.Then I uninstalled the program from my compiuter.Now at each start at the Windows (XP SP3) it searches again for a new hardware and then for the driver.Can anyone help me to uninstall this process at windows start-up.


----------



## DaveBurnett (Nov 11, 2002)

Download and run Codestuff Starter 
which allows you to see all running processes and services as well as things that start with your machine.
If you cannot see Daemon on the Start up screen have a look at the Services screen and if there and running, stop it, and disable it.


----------



## huang6kun (Jul 6, 2009)

start menu-run-type in"msconfig"-startup-remove the Options of the deamon


----------



## loopback (Aug 5, 2009)

try ccleaner you can download it for free at filehippo

here's a useful tutorial on how to use Daemon Tools

http://computerticket.blogspot.com/2009/08/how-to-use-daemon-tools-tutorial.html

Good Luck!!!

:up:


----------

